# Stamford Car Show: invite to exclusive DW area



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As one of the organisers for this event held on the Town meadows, right in the centre of our beautiful town, I have set aside an area for DW members to come and show their cars.
The area holds 6 cars - first come first served by PM to me.
Entry is free, we got 430 cars last year, some traders there and plenty to do in the town. Lots of nice cars and some TV celebs may be there.
Sunday 24th August (Bank Holiday).
1 mile off the A1 15 mins north of Peterborough.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

********!!!! 

I would have done this mate, i'm the other side of spalding and i'm looking to do a few show and shine type things, but i'm in bucharest racing that weekend!


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

I like the sound of that Mark, cheers.:thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I would like to come along :thumb: Cheers Mark :wave:

No car to really show off in the DW area. The 02 reg Disco 2 Es is looking excellent but I am sure there will be 6 members who will have amazing cars to show.
If there ends up space though I will do my best not to let DW down :thumb:


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

<bump>

Anyone going? 

What time Mark?


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

oooooooh thanks for the bump, nearly forgot this.

I will be there with other half. :thumb:

Is there any recommendations for parking?


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Which way you coming from?

I guess anywhere near the train station is going to be as good as anywhere.

The flypast should be good too.

http://www.sjmmarsh.f2s.com/carshow.htm


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Coming from Melton / Long Clawson

Hope to see you there :thumb:


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Great show.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I had to leave at a still rather soggy 10am, but I understand it all turned out to be a cracking event. We had the ex-Clarkson GT40 turn up.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes was a good show and the flyover was excellent :thumb:

Lots more Raceglaze drying towels out there now


----------

